# Anyone keep Seahorses?



## dintony (Apr 17, 2008)

Got some pics?

I have always been facinated with them. But would never keep them because the fish in the trough in the paddock have lasted better and longer than the ones in the house!! 

In other words... I'm no good with fish.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

You beat me to it. Ssssh....we are planning on getting some seahorses for my daughter for her 10th birthday in July. Come on people.....surely someone has them!!


----------



## dintony (Apr 17, 2008)

Aren't they amazing to watch?

I've heard they are not that hard to look after... compared to what tho?? LOL


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

i keep lots of fish, u have to have the tank setup for a few months before you can add fish to let the bacteria start.u can kill the fish if u put them in before the water is right.


----------



## dintony (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not really TOO bad. I mean I've had the same guppies for 2 years. 

Just lost a few along the way.


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

fish are great but more exotic ones take a bit of work to look after , well more than guppys and gold fish .testing the water all the time is a bit annoying but thats what ya gotta do if ya wanna keep fish.


----------



## Minka (Apr 17, 2008)

I have kept Sea Horses before, they are gorgeous animals but like to be kept cold, about 22*C. They are also not an animal that you would want to keep with marine fish as most marines not only have different temp requirements but can be aggressive. As suggested setting up a salt water tank takes a long time of testing and waiting. I have not found it hard to maintain marine tanks once they are up and running, but having said that if you cant keep a gold fish alive i would suggest stearing clear of marines.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

What do you put into the tank for the few months before you buy the seahorses? Are there any fish that would be compatible with S/H? All I know at this stage is you need a tall tank rather than length, which we now have [ thanks Taryn ]


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

mollys are good while setting up tank


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 17, 2008)

kakariki said:


> What do you put into the tank for the few months before you buy the seahorses? Are there any fish that would be compatible with S/H? All I know at this stage is you need a tall tank rather than length, which we now have [ thanks Taryn ]


 

you will need to put in coral sand, live rock and sea water, followed by a lot of patience


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

i wouldnt put the live rock in till the tank is stable coz it may die too


----------



## kirstys (Apr 17, 2008)

i have kept both pot belly seahorses and tropical they are a great animal i had a breeding pair that where 30 and 32 cm they were huge they were pot belly


----------



## kirstys (Apr 17, 2008)

watch the live rock it can house all sorts ie crabs


----------



## Minka (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes you basically get the filtration system up and running, lots of testing as it settles. Then once the system is working well you slowly add live rock and tester mollies for example, if thats all going well and everythings stable you usually start to add amemones. A chiller is usually needed and can be quiet expensive. As amemones like to be kept quite cool also.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

We were thinking of the cold water, fresh water type? Is there a tropical fresh water S/H? I'm not sure we are quite ready for marine fish just yet! Oooops ....sorry dintony. Didn't mean to hijack your thread lol.


----------



## callith (Apr 17, 2008)

chris84-07 said:


> mollys are good while setting up tank



Yeah because there are freshwater seahorses now.


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

you should still setup freshwater tank for a bit before puttin fish in


----------



## kirstys (Apr 17, 2008)

you dont need a chiller i kept my seahorses for 4 years without one and also depends on what sort you want to keep i just sold my seahorse tank any questions i would be more than happy to help


----------



## Minka (Apr 17, 2008)

kirstys said:


> you dont need a chiller i kept my seahorses for 4 years without one and also depends on what sort you want to keep i just sold my seahorse tank any questions i would be more than happy to help


 

Yes thats also true. But only for tropical sea horse species. Most offered in pet shops are colder climate animals, also even tropical sea horse species dont tolerate dips and peaks in temp. Many marine would be keepers have learned that the hard way


----------



## callith (Apr 17, 2008)

chris84-07 said:


> you should still setup freshwater tank for a bit before puttin fish in



yeah i know, but they were asking about seahorses which are saltwater and mollies are fresh.


----------



## chris84-07 (Apr 17, 2008)

mollies can go in saltwater


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

What about tropical S/h? The normal heaters would do the trick surely. What temp do you set it at & can you keep fish in with them?


----------



## kirstys (Apr 17, 2008)

tropical are set at the same as normal tropical fish 26 and yes you can keep some fish with the tropical seahorses you can get pipe fish they are good to they are the cousin of the seahorse.
tropical are much better in colour than cold water and in the cold water you can not keep other fish with them


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks all. Tropical it is then! And if we set it up now it will be a great surprise when she finds the seahorses in it on her birthday. She knows about the tank & said it would be good for s/h but hasn't guessed yet...hehehehehe. I love surprises!


----------



## kirstys (Apr 17, 2008)

price wise you can get cold water for 35.00 and tropical from 100.00
check out the seahorse aust web site they sell direct to public and have both adn the quality is the best i have come across


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 17, 2008)

I have kept southern knight seahorses ( with a chiller )for over 6 years now and the tropical (still saltwater )for alot longer ,they are a pain in the rump , you need to feed them most of the day in small amounts otherwise they are easy to keep.

Mollys are a good way to cycle a tank , they are really brackish water fish and do better in salt water than fresh.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 17, 2008)

I should add I really don't recomend keeping them unless you have alot of time for them , as I said they are a real pain in the rump to keep happy!


----------



## Renagade (Apr 18, 2008)

i've looked after them. they were slender seahorses.
26 degrees, standard salt requirements. good clean water. not hard, i would recomend having kept saltwater, if not tropical sucusfully.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 18, 2008)

dintony said:


> Got some pics?
> 
> I have always been facinated with them. But would never keep them because the fish in the trough in the paddock have lasted better and longer than the ones in the house!!
> 
> In other words... I'm no good with fish.



Greetings Dintony,

To assist your search on how to keep Seahorses, I have taken the liberty of finding a caresheet for the Southern Knight Seahorses. Please find a cut and paste of a care sheet found by using Google. 

http://www.aquarium.net.au/?g=6&s=1&t=3 



SOUTHERN KNIGHT SEAHORSES (Hippocampus abdominalis) 


Southern Knight Seahorses are temperate marine fish found in coastal waters of south-eastern Australia and also in New Zealand. Seahorses belong to the family Sygnathidao which has over 200 species (Half of which occur in Australian waters). This species is also known as the Large-belly or Big-belly Seahorse. 

Seahorses are unique animals which make spectacular aquarium subjects. They have a graceful manner, attractive colouration and are reported to live for up to 9 years in captivity. They also have an unusual prehensile tail which is used to hold onto seaweed or the substrate. Another unusual feature is that when Seahorses breed, the male becomes pregnant and gives birth to hundreds of tiny live seahorses.
Their strange appearance has long fascinated mankind and many people still consider them almost as a mystical creature! 

Southern Knight Seahorses are now being commercially produced in Australia, helping to ensure that wild stocks are not over-exploited. Being tank reared, these fish are surprisingly easy to keep. They are quite tolerant of varying water salinity and temperature, will eat frozen foods and come from a disease free hatchery. Being a temperate species, they can also be kept in an unheated indoor aquarium in most regions of Australia. 

TANK SET-UP
Can be kept in filtered aquaria, or in bowls as small as 10 litres.
Two to four 7-10cm Seahorses can be housed in a 10 litre bowl with under gravel filtration. (A much larger aquarium is preferable in areas which receive a lot of summer heat). Fifty per cent water changes should be done each fortnight. (Seahorses require very well oxygenated water, so air uplifts are essential - standard air-driven under gravel filters are ideal). Substrate should be shell grit or crushed coral or a 50/50 mixture of aquarium gravel and shell grit. Tank decorations should be added for the Seahorses to hang on to. Well seasoned driftwood or plastic plants which are not too spiky are ideal, Rocks can also be utilised.

Do not place live corals in with the Seahorses as the corals may sting and kill them within several days.
Seahorses are best kept without any other fish species, as their gentle nature does not allow them to compete for food.

MAXIMUM SIZE
Grows to 20-25cm in Australian waters, grows to 30cm in New Zealand in cooler conditions. Sizes tend to be smaller for Seahorses in captivity

COLOURATION
Colours can vary as Seahorses are able to mimic their surroundings. Usually white or golden, with variable dark spotting.

TEMPERATURE RANGE
Southern Knight Seahorses soon adjust to temperatures within 12-28with optimum temperatures being 15-22 Aquarium heaters are not required in most indoor situations. 

WATER CONDITIONS
Requires either seawater or artificial seawater, salinity range: 15ppt to 36ppt (1.0 to 1.02 specific gravity). When preparing artificial seawater, ensure the water used contains no chlorine.
pH: preferably 8.2 - 8.4, do not exceed 9.0.
Do not use aquarium water that has previously held other fish or invertebrates.
Although Seahorses are quite tolerant to ammonia and nitrite, their biological filter will still need to fully establish before the tank is fully stocked.

FEEDING
Southern Knight Seahorses have been trained to eat frozen brine shrimp.
At temperatures below 20feed each Seahorse 20-25 brine shrimp once a day. At temperatures over 20 C, feed this amount twice a day.
Will also eat small frozen krill, live black worn and live brine shrimp. In time Seahorses will learn to eat flake food, if they are fed a mixture of frozen shrimp and ground flake food.
Ensure no uneaten food remains in the aquarium. 

BREEDING
Southern Knight Seahorses begin breeding at 4 months of age. Males can be recognized by their belly pouch, they actually inflate the pouch to its' maximum extent to try and impress potential mates. During spawning females transfer their eggs to the male's pouch where they are nurtured for about 30-50 days, depending on temperature. Large specimens release broods of 300-400 fry. In the wild males release 3 or 4 broods over summer.
The male's pouch is white and darkens in colour as the eggs develop. Newborn fry are about 21mm long and can be fed on live baby brine shrimp.

HEALTH
These seahorses are regularly checked to ensure they are in good health. The key to their well being is good water quality and good food, (particularly when kept in small aquariums or bowls).

UNPACKING PROCEDURES 
Before unpacking, please check temperature of both shipping water and future holding tank.
Please note:
*lf the tank is warmer than the shipping water, lower the temperature by adding ice. (Party ice is ideal as its chlorine free). The effect of the ice on salinity will be negligible.
When the temperatures have equalized, release the Seahorses. The aquarium water temperature will then gradually return to its' previous temperature,
*If the holding tank is colder than the transport bag, float the unopened bag for 5-10 minutes or until the temperatures equalise, before releasing the Seahorses. , 

SUMMARY
Southern Knight Seahorses make a fascinating and enjoyable pet. They are also quite easy to keep - if given a few simple requirements such as filtered water, regular water changes, and frozen food.

I hope the above helps.  Good luck

Cheers Deja


----------



## kakariki (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers Pandora.Now THAT is helpful!! Just how difficult is it to keep a marine set-up healthy ?


----------



## kirstys (Apr 18, 2008)

kakariki look up seahorse australia's website they have info on both the cold and tropical and pics so you can see the difference


----------



## kakariki (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool, thanks Kirsty . I find the thought of a marine tank a bit scary.......


----------



## kirstys (Apr 18, 2008)

if the tank is set up correct you wont have a problem here is some info on tanks 
amonia is the biggest problem as tehy do tend to stress easy

The Tank:- Choosing the right size tank will depend on what species you want to keep, how many seahorses and whether you wish to breed them. A minimum depth of 30 cm is recommended, as tank depth is more important than width. Don’t forget to check the recommended stocking densities. 
*Lighting:-*Aquariums function better with light, natural light can work well in some situations but you can enhance your tank by lighting with fluorescent tubing. It is however important to purchase special tubes that either provide daylight conditions or tubes that intensify Seahorse colours. Conditions vary if you wish to add live plants to your tanks. Fluorescent tubes specifically for marine environments are available and the choice is yours. 
*Aeration:-*All living things in your aquarium need oxygen to live. So aeration is an important requirement. Seahorses like oxygen levels to be near saturation, an airpump is necessary to provide this. Air pumps do as they suggest pump air into the tank, but there is an added bonus, as these pumps create bubbles, which flow to the surface agitating and circulating the water. Air powered filters provide aeration as well as filtration. Air stones should not be used as larger bubbles are recommended. This minimises the risk of bubbles getting into the brood pouch of Seahorses during the courtship dance.
*Tank Decorations:-*A variety of mediums can be used as bottom substrate for your tank, gravel, sand, crushed coral/shell etc. All of these will become “live” as beneficial bacteria will cling to them during the Nitrogen cycle. 
Seahorses do not spend all day swimming and will need “hitching posts”. You can add live or fake plants the choice is yours. Seahorses enjoy lots of little nooks and crannies to hunt around or hitch to. Ensure there are no sharp edges or points that may damage to the seahorses fragile skin.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, so far so good. I got the right tank, now for the rest. And what do they eat?? Basic I know but I have no idea!


----------



## kirstys (Apr 18, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Well, so far so good. I got the right tank, now for the rest. And what do they eat?? Basic I know but I have no idea!


 

they eat brine shrimp, you may remember when you went to the show and stuff you would buy sea monkeys they came in a packet and you put the eggs in water and they hatched this is brime shrip. info just posted from the aquarium factory in bayswater melbourne
hope it helps


----------



## kirstys (Apr 18, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Did you write that or cut and paste it? If it is someone elses work you need to acknowledge it otherwise it is plaguerism.


 

sorry cut and paste first one was from seahorse australia newsletter and second from the aquarium shop in bayswater


----------



## kirstys (Apr 18, 2008)

another care sheet can be found here
http://www.aquariumfactory.com.au/seahorse.htm


----------



## jimbo (Apr 18, 2008)

I use to keep several H. whitei a few years back, but they died a very hot summers day and i couldnt keep the temps down. They were pretty easy to keep - i was about 11 when i got them so they cant be that hard (but iv had fish for as long as i can remember..so i wasnt new to it all).
I was reading up on them heaps last year but never got any because theres so many reptiles i want too..its just too hard to decide who goes first
Heres a link to a good forum and a supplier;
http://www.syngnathid.org/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php 
http://www.seahorse-australia.com.au/shop/frames/shop_frame.html
If you want some more suppliers and forums iv got a few.


----------



## python blue (Apr 18, 2008)

i have kept sea horses for about 3 months now there great i have 2 tanks one for the southern knight type and the other is for the tropicls but i have no idea what type they are but their a nice yellow colour.ive been feeding the sea monkeys i just buy bulk lots of them,as for the temps so southerns are at 22 and the tropicals are at 28 and they both seem to be thriving good luck your daughter will love them i cant wait for mine to breed will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Minka (Apr 18, 2008)

Brine Shrimp, Krill and Ocean Plankton can all be fed to Sea Horses. Most established animals will easily take the frozen packaged food available in pet shops. You just have to make sure they get to the food before it sinks and starts to rot at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## PeachSlices (May 17, 2008)

ima try the mollys thing
if it dies 
u guys are liars

Simon


----------



## Dipcdame (May 18, 2008)

kakariki said:


> You beat me to it. Ssssh....we are planning on getting some seahorses for my daughter for her 10th birthday in July. Come on people.....surely someone has them!!



Kakariki, have you tried enquiring at the seahorse farm in Port Adelaide??? Not sure if they actually sell any, but I'm sure they'd know a few sources. Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for

.... and they would probably be more than happy to give you lots of good information


----------

